# Trailler Advice - Can you Help?



## johnboy (29 August 2010)

NEED to invest in a trailer for a 17.2 horse. Anybody have any recommendations? People have recommended Ivor Williams 510 was wondering do you know of a reliable website I could contact or anybody else have a favourite away from Ifor Williams who seem to dominate the market but appear to be expensive. As a novice want to get it right. Would like to hear your views. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Meandtheboys (29 August 2010)

Sorry IW 510 for me...........my boy is 17:3hh and very long and its perfect - moving away from a lorry I did lots of borrowing 1st to see whats best ( Rice was also ok but felt like less room infront of the bar )


----------



## Luci07 (29 August 2010)

Bateson - Ascot or Deaville. 510's are immensly popular so you have to act quickly. The new models (511) have been heavily slated on this board as not being as good as the 510. I went for the Bateson Ascot at the time as - had newer suspenscion than the 510 at the time. 510's unload into right, I preferred the ascot unloading on the left (passenger side) - felt it would be safer if I needed to unload on a road etc. Finally my trailer had a long perspex window so I could see my boy travelling but "think" that the 511 has them now. I have put a 17.1 warmblood in mine and he still had room to spare both head and length wise.


----------



## dozzie (29 August 2010)

I am a Rice fan and have a Beaufort 60. IMO the build quality far exceeds that of the Ifor and  other makes (but not as good as they used to be IMO) and they are less attractive to thieves due to the fact they cant be easily dragged off a driveway. But they are heavy so you need a good towing vehicle (Landrover defender/county or Rangerover or maybe something with similar towing capacity). 
And they are more expensive.

The Richardson was the highest headroom (7'8) when I last looked and tbh, if i was travelling 17.2hh in a trailer I would probably look at that and compare with an Ifor and B60.

Dont know about other makes.


----------



## ISHmad (30 August 2010)

We've got an IW 510 and it's great. Carries our larger horses with ease and customer service from our local dealer is good.


----------



## johnboy (31 August 2010)

Thank you to you all for responding. x


----------



## Jnhuk (31 August 2010)

Equi-trek trailers are  worth a look. We travelled our two very large horses in  space trekka -  a 17.2 ID and a 16.3 WBxID and both had masses of room. The one time I borrowed a friends IW 510. Thankfully it was only a short journey as I would not have like to travel them very far - they were like sardines and head height lot lower!

Equi-trek trailers are more expensive tho' but horse travel very well facing backwards.

Why not try (or hire) for a day and see what suits your horse best?


----------



## Vetwrap (1 September 2010)

I'm looking at the moment as well, but speciaifcally want a trailer that offloads on the left, not the right.  This rules out all standard 510's, so I am after Bateson, Rice, Richardson and would look at a Wessex Olympian.  I wouldn't touch a 511 - I have a friend who wishes they hadn't - it really is shockingly shoddy.

If you can find an independant mechanic who services trailers as well - and can get them to check over anything that you buy ASAP, then you should be ok.  We have sorted this out - just need to fond a trailer to buy now!

I have a feeling that more will come onto the market as the summer shows draw to a close.


----------



## applecart14 (1 September 2010)

Rosie_M said:



			I'm looking at the moment as well, but speciaifcally want a trailer that offloads on the left, not the right.  This rules out all standard 510's, so I am after Bateson, Rice, Richardson and would look at a Wessex Olympian.  I wouldn't touch a 511 - I have a friend who wishes they hadn't - it really is shockingly shoddy.

If you can find an independant mechanic who services trailers as well - and can get them to check over anything that you buy ASAP, then you should be ok.  We have sorted this out - just need to fond a trailer to buy now!

I have a feeling that more will come onto the market as the summer shows draw to a close.
		
Click to expand...

Warwickshire trailers at Blunts Green next door to umberslade riding school and the old Cornerhouse vets location will be able to help you with servicing as they specialise with old trailers.  You are right in thinking the Rice Richardson trailers are front left unload.


http://www.warwickshiretrailers.co.uk/
http://www.appleyardtrailers.co.uk/
http://www.thehorseexchange.com/?Product/Details/forAd/15201


----------



## Kallibear (1 September 2010)

We've got a 511 and love it. Had the common mould problem but they took it back and it's all fixed now.

We travel a large 17hh HW hunter in it and she looks small............ It's bigger than the 510 model.


----------



## Hanno Verian (1 September 2010)

Can't help very much other than to tell you I've always used an IW, the IW510 is very good, I don't like the 511 whilst they have made some good improvements, they appear to be a lot more plasticy and the quality has gone down, things like the clips for the top sections of the rear doors etc. I don't think I've seen a single 511 more than 6 months old that hasn't got a broken bit.

The good news is, if you can call it that, because they are no longer marketing the 510, so dealers are clearing them, I've seen them brand new for £3500 only a month or so ago.

PM me if you want details!


----------



## Dizzykizzy (1 September 2010)

We have a huge Richardson Supreme Excel which is a rear facing trailer. Horses are known to travel much better facing backwards and it has certainly solved the travelling problems we had with our mare in an Ifor Williams trailer.
Sadly as my daughter is off to Uni and we won't be using it much it will probably be for sale in the not to distant future.


----------



## Wendy9464 (7 September 2010)

Also recommend the 511, plenty of space for the larger horses and gives them a lovely smooth ride, only found people who 'slate' the 511's are the people without them !!


----------

